# Cold water tips



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Over the past few years Ive noticed a few guys using diff baits to get cold water fish. Everything from the fly rod to stick baits. Im thinkin on gettin some CP swings and Roosters for some fish. Anyone do any good on them? Spinners?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Rattle traps. Either really slow orreally fast. Tend to lose a few on the rocks going slow though. I was thinking of tring small spinners this spring easier to control depth fishing rocky shores.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I put a single hook on a white x-rap and love it! I can hit every rock. Just dont like the retreive action. Need a spinner no! From shore I lost way to many baits.


----------

